#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Metamorphic Rocks in engineering geology pdf download

## akansha gupta

When rocks are subjected to elevated temperatures and pressures, for example due to deep burial in orogenic (mountain building) zones when two continents collide, they may become metamorphosed (metamorphism is from the Greek, to change in form).Metamorphic rocks have been modified by heat, pressure and chemical process usually while buried deep below Earth's surface.





  Similar Threads: Engineering Geological Maps in engineering geology download pdf Phonolite, Ultramafic Rocks and Pyroxenite in engineering geology pdf download Difference Between Igneous, Sedimentary and Metamorphic Rocks  in environmental engineering  pdf download Classification of Rocks in environmental engineering  free pdf download GARNET AND MISCELLANEOUS ROCKS  in environmental engineering  free download

----------

